# Value of a 1923 ccm cleveland bicycle



## karsten61 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi guys i just purchased a 1923 ccm clevland bicycle which i think i got a good deal on but ive looked online and i couldnt find the value. It has all it's parts and wooden rims but is fairly rusty. I would just like to know how much it's worth thanks.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 15, 2012)

Post pictures of that Cleveland if you can! I've never had 20s CCM bikes but I've wheeled and dealed with a number of 30s-40s models. The mens bikes in rideable condition I get 100-150 for them on a good day, the ladies models about half that much. Without seeing it though its hard to tell but at least you have an idea now


----------



## karsten61 (Jul 21, 2012)

*finally got the pictures*

I finally had the time to upload these pics hope they help


----------



## walter branche (Jul 21, 2012)

*check out copake auctions*

check out copake bicycle auctions , and you can see what bikes like this sell for in an open venue,.I see these bikes offered for sale and purchased for 200.00 to 500.00,,
,walter branche


----------



## karsten61 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Antique bike appraisers*

Thanks so much but do you know any good antique bike appraisers in the toronto area thanks again


----------



## kunzog (Jul 22, 2012)

karsten61 said:


> Thanks so much but do you know any good antique bike appraisers in the toronto area thanks again




I dont think you are going to find a better appraisal then Walter gave you. I would give a value of $250. in its present condition. Your bicycle needs $300. worth of tires to become rideable.


----------



## karsten61 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Does a restorartion effect the value*

Thanks just one last question would the bicycles value increase or decrease after a restoration? thanks


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 22, 2012)

*You would break even if it wax done right*

Better to make it rideable and enjoy until you can sell


----------



## walter branche (Jul 23, 2012)

*no*

There are very few bikes that will be more valuble after restoration ,usually  an original bike in original used condition will hold its value , restoration   should be done if you want to keep it and you want like new . Kunzog is correct about the tires , you will have ,,500.00 in the wheels plus the purchase price .plus ,plus whatever else you do .price is not a regional thing . Copake Auction will show the value ..There are about 20 years of sales results .. walter branche


----------



## Rambler (Jul 25, 2012)

If you want yet another opinion regarding value, I fully agree with Walter and the other previous comments. There are very few bicycles worth more after restoration than before restoration when you factor in the cost of restoration. Just put some tires on it, clean and regrease the bearings, then enjoy riding it or sell it as-is if you don't want to own it.


----------



## darryl34 (Jul 25, 2012)

what was your plan with the bike when you bought it,restore,or mabe just get it rideable?For a rider,id mabe just clean it up,and see what it looks like from their,rims/tires,well 26" rims tires are pretty easy to come by still,usually pretty cheap.


----------



## karsten61 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi i was looking at the rear hub cap on the non drive side and i saw the name hercules i now am confused about what this bike is please respond and give me any info on my bicycle you can thanks


----------



## oldy57 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hercules in print is a hub CCM made, some had New Hercules in print on them. Then they had Hercules in writing on them.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 27, 2012)

Agree with everything Walter & others said.  Best alternative on this bike to get it rideable cheaply is to replace the rims with 700c rims and tires as it should have 28" tires currently.  Don't go 26" wheels, they will not look correct on this bike as it is a 28".  You can use your hubs assuming in good condition and get them re-laced to new or used 700c rims.  Clean everything well, lube everything up, and you will have a nice original bike for minimal dollars, just a lot of work as it is complete.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 27, 2012)

Now I'm curious about these auctions Walter mentioned. I have a 1936 CCM built Ranger in all original condition,a double bar, otherwise not very far different then the one mentioned here. Where I'm at I would not even get close to those auction prices . Maybe my Ranger is more then just my favorite rider


----------

